# Murdoch acquires Skiff



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Rupert Murdoch bought the Skiff reader - or rather, the software to make it run. The Skiff itself is probably history, Murdoch's NewsCorp is developing its own reader. This shows that big time publishers do realize that ereaders are the future, and the only way that newspapers will survive. However, it's Rupert Murdoch, and I hope he will not dominate the content of readers, that other companies will be able to compete with his, um, worldview.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Rupert Murdock bought the Skiff reader - or rather, the software to make it run. The Skiff itself is probably history, Murdoch's NewsCorp is developing its own reader. This shows that big time publishers do realize that ereaders are the future, and the only way that newspapers will survive. However, it's Rupert Murdoch, and I hope he will not dominate the content of readers, that other companies will be able to compete with his, um, worldview.


Yes, everyone is jumping on the eReader band wagon. Problem is that most have not given any real thought to availability of content. And of course each will have their own brand of DRM to try to lock you into their device/content. Then when they ultimately fail, and they will, they will stand back, scratch their heads and blame everyone else for their failure.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote from: R. Reed on Yesterday at 11:34:39 AM
Rupert Murdock bought the Skiff reader - or rather, the software to make it run. The Skiff itself is probably history, Murdoch's NewsCorp is developing its own reader. This shows that big time publishers do realize that ereaders are the future, and the only way that newspapers will survive. However, it's Rupert Murdoch, and I hope he will not dominate the content of readers, that other companies will be able to compete with his, um, worldview.



Pirate said:


> Yes, everyone is jumping on the eReader band wagon. Problem is that most have not given any real thought to availability of content. And of course each will have their own brand of DRM to try to lock you into their device/content. Then when they ultimately fail, and they will, they will stand back, scratch their heads and blame everyone else for their failure.


Of course, if Rupert Murdock fails in his ereader venture it will be totally the fault of the MSM and those pesky Liberals. 
Actually I wish him luck, since more competition should make for better products.


----------

